# Junkyard Find



## oldgoldman (Apr 13, 2011)

Apologize if this board has been posted before. I'd call it a survivor board .. obviously not functional, nevertheless beautiful in it's own way with 23 motorola ceramics on it.

Enjoy


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that woud have been beutiful new.


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 13, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Now that woud have been beutiful new.



I think its a beautiful board as is right now


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2011)

edi gold said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that woud have been beutiful new.
> ...



I agree. I just thinking what it would have looked like new. 8)


----------



## Claudie (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice find! :lol:


----------



## escrap (Apr 13, 2011)

And in a Junkyard. I wish I could get every single board that heads to the scrap heap.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 30, 2011)

What a find! I was just curious, because I've never been to a scrap yard. How does it generally work? Do you just walk in and pay for what you find? Do you pay by the pound? How would someone working at the yard even know what it is you just found? That's a gem! What did they say when you walked up with that? Thanks in advance for any feedback! I'm a student, and I try to keep my overall costs as low as possible: thrift shops, dumpster diving, and things like that. This sounds like another lucrative source of material!


----------



## oldgoldman (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. Welcome to a new and exciting hobby / business. I always pay by the pound and have my company checkbook with me at all times .. as you never know what you'll see. For me personally, the thrill of finding a new under-developed source of material gets me out of bed in the morning. Calculated speculation on materials through years of experience gives me the adrenaline rush I need. With regard to this specific board, it weighs 4 lbs .. with tons of ceramics as you see. If we conservatively say it is in the $75 / lb range, then you just got $300 for the price of a value meal. These are the exceptions, but through my normal course of business, I peel off the special items like this both for their cash value, and as an archive. Good Luck .. PM me if you need any advice.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> With regard to this specific board, it weighs 4 lbs .. with tons of ceramics as you see. If we conservatively say it is in the $75 / lb range, then you just got $300 for the price of a value meal.


Not even close.
It would be stretching it, to say it is worth half of that.If you desoldered the ceramic processors,you would have about 8.5 ounces of ceramic worth around $100/lb.($53).
Still a great find though.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 5, 2011)

okay 10 value meals for the price of 1 ..


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> okay 10 value meals for the price of 1


Heck the way everything is going,I'd be happy to get 1 value meal for free.......so you made out like a bandit. :mrgreen:
Keep an eye on this thread,Im going to post some pics of my load today.....you guys will get a kick out of this.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 5, 2011)

Mic .. looking forward to your pictures. I was at a new scrap joint today and asked if they had any old computer stuff they wanted to get rid of. He said follow the main road around, when you get to the broken down mail delivery truck take a right and about 4 vans down the row there is some old junk. Sure enough some ancient NCR boxes, ancient IBM stuff etc. Okay, so I had 20 minutes, so I started rifling through it and got these 2 boards among others. Then when I was leaving he said, " Maybe you should call Mr G. .. he has 30 years worth of ancient computer stuff .. He comes over here and stuffs our vans full .. but you have to catch him on his off day .. when he's not drinking " Well then .. I got Mr G's number. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

Grab all the vintage IBM stuff you can.Do you know what a TCM is?If not,send me a PM and I will educate you.But you need to keep an eye out for any of them.
Im setting everything up to take the pics now,so give me a little while.


----------



## glondor (May 5, 2011)

I looked up a T.C.M. Now I know what it is. I will keep my eye out for one.......( my guess is tightly coupled memory)

******	TCM	Turner Classic Movies (TV cable channel)	
******	TCM	Traditional Chinese Medicine	
******	TCM	Transmission Control Module (automotive)	
*****	TCM	Texas Chainsaw Massacre (movie)	
*****	TCM	Targeted Case Management (health care systems)	
*****	TCM	Teledyne Continental Motors (Mobile, AL)	
*****	TCM	Teaching Children Mathematics	
*****	TCM	Trellis-Coded Modulation	
****	TCM	The Crystal Method (band)	
****	TCM	Toolkit for Conceptual Modeling	
****	TCM	Transportation Control Measure	
****	TCM	Trajectory Correction Maneuver	
****	TCM	Travel Cost Method	
****	TCM	Tightly Coupled Memory (ARM CPUs)	
****	TCM	Thousand Cubic Meters	
****	TCM	Technology Change Management	
****	TCM	Time Compression Multiplexing	
****	TCM	The Computer Museum (Boston, MA)	
****	TCM	Tandem Connection Monitoring	
****	TCM	Thermal Conduction Module	
****	TCM	Temperature Control Module	
***	TCM	Technical Committee Meeting	
***	TCM	Trench Coat Mafia	
***	TCM	Technology Council of Maryland	
***	TCM	Time Critical Manufacturing	
***	TCM	TRADOC Capabilities Manager (US Army)	
***	TCM	Total Content Management	
***	TCM	Tucson Children's Museum	
***	TCM	Triglycérides à Chaîne Moyenne	
***	TCM	Traffic Control Materials	
***	TCM	Total Customer Management	
***	TCM	Time Compression Multiplexer	
***	TCM	Trajectory Correctable Munition	
***	TCM	Transformational Communications MILSATCOM (Military Satellite Communications)	
***	TCM	Transportation Construction Management	
***	TCM	Targeted Communication Management (Canada)	
***	TCM	Telecommunications Manager	
***	TCM	Troop Cookie Manager (Girl Scouts)	
***	TCM	Team Collaboration Manager (File Net)	
***	TCM	Technical Coordination Meeting	
***	TCM	Torpedo Countermeasures	
***	TCM	Tchibo Certified Merchandise (German branding)	
***	TCM	Trillion Cubic Meter	
***	TCM	Théâtre du Chenal-du-Moine	
***	TCM	Texas Citrus Mutual	
***	TCM	Timing Control Module	
**	TCM	Traveling Class Mark	
**	TCM	Toyo Carrier Manufacturing Co. Ltd (Japanese forklift manufacturer)	
**	TCM	The Class Menagerie (online comic strip)	
**	TCM	Très Court Métrage (French: Very Short Film)	
**	TCM	Total Configuration Management (Ecora)	
**	TCM	Total Crop Management	
**	TCM	Technical Content Manager	
**	TCM	Total Corrective Maintenance	
**	TCM	Toxic Chemical Munitions	
**	TCM	Telecommunications Manual	
**	TCM	The Candle Mandate	
**	TCM	Temperature Control Model	
**	TCM	Transportation Concurrency Management	
**	TCM	Total Crew Model	
**	TCM	Training Centre Manager	
**	TCM	Theater Construction Manager	
**	TCM	Tan Chong Motor Sdn Bhd	
**	TCM	Texas County Mutual (State Farm Insurance company in Texas)	
**	TCM	TransCanada Midstream (pipeline)	
**	TCM	Total Compagnie Minière (French: Total Mining Company)	
**	TCM	Test Control Message	
**	TCM	The Connection Monitor	
**	TCM	Tactical Cruise Missile	
**	TCM	Total Communication Mix	
*	TCM	Total Control Master (3Com)	
*	TCM	Topic Coherence Model(ing)	
*	TCM	Tactical Contact Manager	
*	TCM	Tax Corporate Model	
*	TCM	Tension Control Mechanism	
*	TCM	Telephone Control Manager	
*	TCM	Teletype Control Module	
*	TCM	Telecommunications Control Manager	
*	TCM	Tool Control Manager	
*	TCM	Total Control Management	
*	TCM	Twin Cartridge Machine	
*	TCM	Toxic and Chemical Materials


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

glondor said:


> my guess is tightly coupled memory


You are tooooo funny. :mrgreen: 
(Thermal Conduction Module) An IBM circuit packaging technique that seals chips, boards and components into a module that serves as a heat sink. TCMs are mostly water cooled, although some are air cooled.
Also known as an MCM ( Multi-chip Module),there is no way humanly possible you won't forget one if you ever see one.
They come in different packages,but the physical size is the same.
BTW,Im gonna start a new thread,showing the pics from todays load.I should have it up in a few minutes.


----------



## glondor (May 6, 2011)

I have seen those posted here before. They are really quite something. My mind reels at the technology and man hours it must have taken to design and manufacture those. They must have cost a fortune when new. Now they are obsolete relics of a bygone era. They must have been the benchmark of computing power in their time. I imagine some machines somewhere are still running with those today. What were they used for?


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2011)

glondor said:


> What were they used for?


They are cpu's,that were used in massive servers and mainframes(at first),then they started using them on some smaller models.They weren' t around very long,which is another reason they are so darn hard to find.


----------



## qst42know (May 6, 2011)

I would guess they are more valuable whole?

From this description what do you suppose 400 m of wiring stands for meters? Would those be fine gold wires?

http://domino.watson.ibm.com/tchjr/journalindex.nsf/c469af92ea9eceac85256bd50048567c/9a56f07ac7ad678f85256bfa0067fa3f!OpenDocument


----------



## oldgoldman (May 10, 2011)

Good Evening .. Based on earlier e-Bay recommendations ( thx ) .. I thought maybe this piece would be a good candidate for a pilot run ?1? .. 

i believe it was element 47 .. have a look at this. 3.2 lb backplane remnant .. heavy duty .. Au content unknown .. estimated age 20+ years .. i hope the picture is good enough for the time being .. 

thx


----------



## qst42know (May 10, 2011)

I'd like to see a photo of the boards in the back. 

A close photo of the chips.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 11, 2011)

Here you go .. fun to uncover these little nuggets .. enjoy ..

truth be told i used them as my photo background to see who was alert


----------



## qst42know (May 11, 2011)

I personally haven't done any with that lid type but there's the money boards. 8) 

Where do you guys find junkyards that will let you in the back. :evil:


----------



## element47 (May 11, 2011)

Clearly, those chips have a cap soldered or glued in place atop a gold rectangle. Who here knows the composition of those caps?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 11, 2011)

element47 said:


> Clearly, those chips have a cap soldered or glued in place atop a gold rectangle. Who here knows the composition of those caps?



Steel, it is best to run them seperatly from any thing else you run.


----------



## element47 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Barren, I fantasized they might be Pd-plated or something similar, but I have seen enough of those with corrosion to reject that possibility.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 12, 2011)

Couple of today's finds.

1. Heavy duty GOLD Harness and Coupler .. took 10 minutes to wrestle that out of the mangled connector. Application ???

2. Zilog 1979 Ceramics in background

3. I think I dug up some ancient magnetic core memory boards ( know nothing about them ) DIGITAL CORP ? i'll clean those up and post for review if anybody wishes

With regards to Junkyard access and these finds, it was basically luck.. I work multiple accounts and these pieces were someones trash 20 years ago thrown in a scrap metal yard. I know I should be working my other accounts, but I'm addicted to digging this stuff up


----------



## macfixer01 (May 14, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Here you go .. fun to uncover these little nuggets .. enjoy ..
> 
> truth be told i used them as my photo background to see who was alert




NEC's version of the 4116 16K Dynamic Ram chip. I knew them well! When I think of all the bad chips and boards I threw out back in the 80's before I got interested in gold...

macfixer01


----------



## oldgoldman (May 14, 2011)

is this the FANUC version of the NEC 950 .. ?? .. am finding next to the NEC 950 / 951, so I'm wondering if they serve the same function .. i just love the color of the ceramic .. very unique .. not to mention the insides .. good evening for now


----------



## macfixer01 (May 17, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> is this the FANUC version of the NEC 950 .. ?? .. am finding next to the NEC 950 / 951, so I'm wondering if they serve the same function .. i just love the color of the ceramic .. very unique .. not to mention the insides .. good evening for now




Actually the NEC part number is the UPD416D portion. The first character is actually a Mu symbol not a letter U, but I don't have an easy way to type one. The D at the end indicates the access speed in nanoseconds which if (my) memory serves is 300ns. The other number 950, 951, etc, is the date code.

I always thought the purple ceramic looked classy too. As for your purple and black chips those are I believe most likely made by Fairchild or maybe Fujitsu, but their logos have changed over the years and I'm no longer certain which it is. They're definitely not made by Fanuc though. In either case yes they are another version of the once popular 4116 ram chip.

macfixer01


----------



## Smack (May 22, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Mic .. looking forward to your pictures. I was at a new scrap joint today and asked if they had any old computer stuff they wanted to get rid of. He said follow the main road around, when you get to the broken down mail delivery truck take a right and about 4 vans down the row there is some old junk. Sure enough some ancient NCR boxes, ancient IBM stuff etc. Okay, so I had 20 minutes, so I started rifling through it and got these 2 boards among others. Then when I was leaving he said, " Maybe you should call Mr G. .. he has 30 years worth of ancient computer stuff .. He comes over here and stuffs our vans full .. but you have to catch him on his off day .. when he's not drinking " Well then .. I got Mr G's number. I'll keep you posted.



I think I have those same exact boards...haha. I will check.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 22, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Couple of today's finds.
> 
> 1. Heavy duty GOLD Harness and Coupler .. took 10 minutes to wrestle that out of the mangled connector. Application ???



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=6657&p=59372&hilit=4th+july+gold#p59366


----------



## oldgoldman (May 23, 2011)

Couple of New Ones to Me .. Western Electric ??


----------



## oldgoldman (May 23, 2011)

Weitek 3170 .. also new to me ..


----------



## glorycloud (May 24, 2011)

I have always thought the Weitek chips were pretty chips.

Seems like I have sold a few that I have desoldered to collectors
to save them from a crushing blow from Mr. Hammer and the ensuing
acid bath. 8)


----------



## macfixer01 (May 24, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Couple of New Ones to Me .. Western Electric ??




Yes Western Electric brand, apparently some sort of multichip modules. They quite likely contain gold interconnecting traces too. I've been really impressed with the recent finds on display here. Wish I was so lucky.

macfixer01


----------



## oldgoldman (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment. My intent with this lingering thread is not to brag or show off, but to share, preserve and enjoy these rare pieces with all on the forum. I'm not a refiner like all of you. I'm an entrepreneur who enjoys the hunt. I will need your individual help in the near future to convert some of these babies to $$s. ( Pins, Chips, etc ) 

Now .. back to business .. anybody ever dealt with these Dynatech Racks .. they are very time consuming to take apart, but gold looks painted on and they have some thick 1/2" long pins in the middle when you filet open the individual modules.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 24, 2011)

close up


----------



## oldgoldman (May 28, 2011)

Happy, Healthy safe weekend to all. 

Additional components for your review from the same module that yielded the above WE Gold Leg chips .. Hope these have good yields. I'm worried about butchering the braze on the tophat .. 3 simple through hole leads on the back ..

1 83 25 POTTER & BRUMFIELD RELAY

1 76 11 TOPHAT HEAVY GOLD BRAZE


----------



## oldgoldman (May 28, 2011)

TOPHAT BRAZE


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 28, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Happy, Healthy safe weekend to all.
> 
> Additional components for your review from the same module that yielded the above WE Gold Leg chips .. Hope these have good yields. I'm worried about butchering the braze on the tophat .. 3 simple through hole leads on the back ..
> 
> ...




Just heat the solder up a little bit till the part dislodges from the board and you will be ok. No damage to the part.


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 5, 2011)

As we are all hyper sensitive to finding Au on every corner, I wanted to remind all of a lesson I learned this week. I was finishing sorting the bottom of a 20+ year old pile of electronics scrap and on the bottom of the rusted metal tot are all sorts of broken components, rust, raccoon and bird crap. I bought a french fry pan that dips into the oil to cook fries to sort and shake the junk away, and then these connectors appeared. Little polish and poof. Haste Makes Waste.


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some of the DYNATECH Pins for your review. There is clearly some black tarnishing on some of them. Not sure what that means. These are from the inside of the modules above. Enjoy


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 5, 2011)

When looking at Silver, if it is black it is usually from 999 Silver so you have to ask yourself would they have made these from solid 999 or plated 999.
Solid components of Silver of greater size are usually alloyed 925 with other metals and usually show signs of a brownish oxidized layer rather than a black layer when from 999.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jun 17, 2011)

My buddy cleans renovates homes taken back by the bank, and always brings me the stuff he finds. Anyhow, this seems to be an film projector. Found some neat stuff inside. It practically fell apart the moment my screwdriver hit it! Made in West Germany around 1955-ish


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Here are some of the DYNATECH Pins for your review. There is clearly some black tarnishing on some of them. Not sure what that means. These are from the inside of the modules above. Enjoy


I'll tell you what it means to me. It means you don't know how to test. 

Do you?

It's perfectly acceptable to post on this subject, but, to the man, not one of you should be in the position where you don't know what you're seeing, causing you to post questions. A simple test with nitric and Schwerter's solution would answer pretty much any question you might have. 

Now then, if you don't know how to test, I strongly advise you get to learning, and right now. Hoke discusses testing in ways that anyone can understand the process. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not run much in the way of electronic scrap unless it is prepped for me, and in bulk. So I may be less tolerant than some of the repeated pictures of electronics accompanied by the questions “what precious metals does it contain”, “is it worth processing”. 

Would it not be of amazing benefit to see people instead read what is written here as to testing for values? Then to post pictures of scrap items they have found, stating what equipment the item in question came out of, and what they had originally speculated they contained as to values. 

Only then proceed with the results they had when they tested the part, and how they tested it.


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 18, 2011)

I tested a lot of fingers and pins from industrial electronic boards (between 1975 to 1986) and the results are very different....I'm speaking in procentage about 30-40% on the same board,different year of manufactuer,enviroment in which they function.
So.....do not make assumptions on another people procentage of gold in the same material,because could be different and in this is a questions of skills involved to the final gold and purity.
Best way to start is to incinerate your starting material and after wash with a solution of NaOH and tap water to get rid of the contaminates.This along will sometimes reduce your starting material weight with 0,2 up to 2%.....
The only thing that people wants to know is..."how much GOLD is there"....and sincerely :could be less then you expect ,so take small steps and first acumulate enought material to make it worthwhile and study....study.....study.....


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 18, 2011)

Harold V and all. Thank you for the advice. As I noted earlier in the thread, I am NOT a refiner .. I'm an investor. I have a warehouse full of old gold and I have a network of refiners who melt or strip my gold. I usually only pose questions as I enjoy .. as do others, the outstanding collective knowledge of the forum that comes out in post answers. I am reading on the chemical processes ( don't want the waste ) and on testing ( do want early information ). This thread was to celebrate and share what I consider to be some unique Au containing materials, not your run of the mill RAM, CPUs, Boards etc.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 18, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Harold V and all. Thank you for the advice. As I noted earlier in the thread, I am NOT a refiner .. I'm an investor. I have a warehouse full of old gold and I have a network of refiners who melt or strip my gold. I usually only pose questions as I enjoy .. as do others, the outstanding collective knowledge of the forum that comes out in post answers. I am reading on the chemical processes ( don't want the waste ) and on testing ( do want early information ). This thread was to celebrate and share what I consider to be some unique Au containing materials, not your run of the mill RAM, CPUs, Boards etc.


I can appreciate your position, but you would benefit greatly by following the advice I dispensed. You could then share what you'd learned along with the fact that you have the materials at your disposal. 

Testing is quite easy and serves a real purpose, regardless of your position in the refining chain. To be better informed is to help you know what has value and is worthy of your time. Best of all, you rarely generate anything in the way of hazardous materials in testing. What little that is generated is generally dealt with by washing to a drain (a single drop of solution) or even by being blotted with a paper towel. 

I can't speak for others, but the first day I spent in my "lab" when I was starting out was of about twelve hours in duration. I was held spellbound, and shocked at the quick passage of time. I had Hoke's book in hand and concentrated on her testing procedures. The knowledge I gained served me well for the balance of my refining career, and enabled me to make informed decisions, which, otherwise, would not have been the case. 

Check it out!

Harold


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 19, 2011)

Oldgoldman will heed your advice. Last thing I want to do is make a mistake on certain material that I can't correct and discover 3 years later.

Need Ag and Au test kits.

Will read Hoke.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 19, 2011)

As good luck will have it testing is the easiest part to learn (or has been for me) with the guidance I've gotten through some of the questions I have asked I rarely find myself in a position now where I can't get the answer at the bench

Keep posting the great pics of the old stuff. Always fun to see what other people get to play with

-Lance


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 20, 2011)

Great. I read on the forum for 2 hours last night .. the CPU yield .XLS, handbook, various gram / lb yield posts .. etc.

Will hit the surface calculation today.

All I really need at this point is a simple way to test the plating thickness and yields on PINS / CONNECTORS. I'll keep searching.

Recent find on a DEC Flip piece. Just liked the green lettering


----------



## pinwheel (Jun 21, 2011)

"Me = Drooling" especially on the 1st pic. I wish I had more time.


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 21, 2011)

In my obsession to better understand the yield equations, i'm breaking up some 1975 vintage pin connectors to see exactly how many grams of pins per unit.

the weight mix of several crushed connectors is below

i have since cleaned the pins more than in the picture below

68 grams pins .. 33%
135 grams green material .. 67%

203 grams total

68 grams pins = .15 lbs 

.15 lbs @ $/lb = $$ Pile value

if my logic is correct, it looks like connector crushing is a good business..


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 5, 2011)

MUPAC Pin Board .. I was stunned when I dug this out today. I've seen a lot of Pin boards lately, but this is beyond.


----------



## mgdman36 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought i would show a little of my junk yard find 2000 pounds!


----------



## rusty (Jul 10, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> As we are all hyper sensitive to finding Au on every corner, I wanted to remind all of a lesson I learned this week. I was finishing sorting the bottom of a 20+ year old pile of electronics scrap and on the bottom of the rusted metal tot are all sorts of broken components, rust, raccoon and bird crap. I bought a french fry pan that dips into the oil to cook fries to sort and shake the junk away, and then these connectors appeared. Little polish and poof. Haste Makes Waste.



Those look exactly like the contacts I pull from washing machine and dryer timers, also look for contacts inside the rheostats from hot water tanks and the electric range. 

The oven control has very large contacts inside. It's amazing what you can do wit ha claw hammer.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## joem (Jul 10, 2011)

Rusty
You and Hannibal Smith are tops on my list of people who find cool stuff


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 10, 2011)

mgdman36 .. it is not nice to make oldgoldman jealous .. nice find !!

rusty .. thanks for the info .. i have 4 gaylords of those assemblies waiting for ball milling or manual teardown when it's slow .. let's touch base on them in a couple of months.

of all the special items .. this VEGA servo control board ( 1979 ) below is one of the only ones to earn a spot in my office .. it's simplicity and lines are spectacular in my opinion. the matching extender card is smoking hot too..


----------



## rewalston (Jul 13, 2011)

I was out at the local scrap yard and saw these two boards they are identical so I have pictured only one of them. Any ideas as to what they are? I picked these up because it's obvious that some of the plugs are gold plated but I'm not too certain about the rest of the items on the boards. Any ideas?

Rusty


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 14, 2011)

rewalston said:


> I was out at the local scrap yard and saw these two boards they are identical so I have pictured only one of them. Any ideas as to what they are? I picked these up because it's obvious that some of the plugs are gold plated but I'm not too certain about the rest of the items on the boards. Any ideas?
> 
> Rusty




This board appears to be an automotive or more likely a truck part. Judging by the text on the board around them I'd say the black BOSCH parts are relays that control lights. They may have gold plated or silver contacts inside.

macfixer01


----------



## rewalston (Jul 14, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> This board appears to be an automotive or more likely a truck part. Judging by the text on the board around them I'd say the black BOSCH parts are relays that control lights. They may have gold plated or silver contacts inside.
> 
> macfixer01



Thanks Mac, that is what I was thinking but I couldn't figure for the life of me where something like that would go. These boards are almost 1 1/2 feet long by approx 1 foot wide. Must be from a BIG truck :shock:. I noticed some of the pins are plated so I'm going to take the whole thing apart and add the board to my scrap pile for sending (some day) to reclaim anything else from them. Thanks again.

Rusty


----------



## oldgoldman (Nov 29, 2011)

Somehow these got bulldozed in a yard many years ago .. glad they surfaced ..

The gold trace board is NCR


----------



## SWilkin676 (Dec 20, 2011)

Regarding the TCM's my husband says they were a quarter of a million dollars when new. They used to keep them locked up in a safe! He enjoyed looking at the pics thanks.


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 10, 2012)

About 70 lbs of these old GE boards hauled yesterday. No ICs, but great fingers. Kind of a challenge to grade properly.


----------



## Claudie (Mar 10, 2012)

I think many of the components on that type of board, have Gold plated legs. I ran into some a while back, I don't know what the yield would be, but Gold is Gold!


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 28, 2012)

Well .. I finally started taking chips off the original Junkyard Find photo. I was clearly way off in my early predictions of total value of the board, but with the rise off Gold since then, it has closed the gap somewhat.

The 23 Motorola chips weighed in at 319 Grams per the picture attached. The burly connectors and small ceramics are still on the board .. so now a $140 price tag on the board is realistic.

Can you even imagine running into a pile of these boards .. has anyone ??


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 29, 2012)

oldgoldman said:


> About 70 lbs of these old GE boards hauled yesterday. No ICs, but great fingers. Kind of a challenge to grade properly.




Yup GE used nice contacts on a lot of their boards. Don't discount those metal cased transistors either though. A lot of them probably have gold leads and base plates. I've found some that didn't have gold leads and the little external tab wasn't gold either, but they still had gold plating inside. I've also found some of the black ones where the whole case was gold plated but then painted black for some reason.

macfixer01


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 30, 2012)

Heat dissipation?

The following is from an article on thermal design here: http://www.ludens.cl/Electron/Thermal.html



> Heat sink color
> If your heat sink will work in the air flow of a fan, the contribution of radiation will be extremely small, compared to the effect of conduction. So, it's best to leave the aluminum bare, as any layer of black paint, with its lower thermal conductivity, will hamper the conduction of heat from aluminum to air more than it may help by increasing radiation.
> On the other hand, if you bolt your transistors to the back panel of a box, by all means paint that panel flat black! A flat panel dissipates more heat by radiation than by conduction, and here a flat black surface helps a lot! But it helps only if it looks at other objects that are dark, and cooler than the panel, or if it looks at free space. If you place such a black heat sink in the sun, it will absorb heat rather than radiating it, and get very hot! Likewise, placing a black heat sink inside a shiny aluminum box is useless, because its radiated heat will reflect back onto itself. For that reason, paint the inside of aluminum boxes flat black too, so that the electronic parts inside the box can cool themselves by radiation into the aluminum box!
> 
> ...


Dave


----------

